# Alaskan Survival Show



## TVCasting (Apr 15, 2014)

Have you ever dreamed of living in the Wilds of Alaska?
Do you have the skills, knowledge and fortitude to build a shelter and survive?

A major cable network is searching for both individuals and couples who are ready to 
step into the Alaskan bush, build long term shelter and make it through the seasons.

This is the chance to make your dream a reality.

The producers of "Bunker People" and "Hillbilly Handsfishin'" want to hear your story.
Please email us ( [email protected] ), include your age, city, contact number 
and tell us a little about your skill sets and how they would help you in the Alaskan wild.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wait for it, wait for it....


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Too far from Walmart, but thanks.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

As long as you do not put me within 100 miles of Kavik Sue I will consider it. Not.::rambo::


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

OK, who turned that big flashing IDIOTS sign back on?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank-you so much for thinking of us. I really appreciate the opportunity. But I think Mrs Inor and I will still be filming for the show "Toothless Sister-Wife" while yours is going on. Maybe next season.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> Thank-you so much for thinking of us. I really appreciate the opportunity. But I think Mrs Inor and I will still be filming for the show "Toothless Sister-Wife" while yours is going on. Maybe next season.


This my aunt oh, and sister and my wife.. I sure do love her!!! Incest is best!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Thank-you so much for thinking of us. I really appreciate the opportunity. But I think Mrs Inor and I will still be filming for the show "Toothless Sister-Wife" while yours is going on. Maybe next season.


 I don't care if you been on a 2 day drunk or not, that's some funny stuff,


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I just got horny.. Go figure


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Honestly, if I was 30 years younger, and didn't have a full time job I cared about, I'd probably consider it.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

I love The Discovery Channel's *Alaska: The Last Frontier!* The Kilchers are awesome! And Eivin and Eve are so cool. When Eivin chopped the head off of the Thanksgiving turkey he was soooo sexy!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

You can have my brother in laws gf/supposedly wife,you would think she's serious until she starts whining about things being so hard to do.then let her walk home,from the north pole.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

They had a show like that right around the same time "The Colony" was on. About five or six years ago. First season was decent, second season sucked. There was no third season. I'll pass.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Its Cold in aK


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Been there and done that 30 years ago. It is way too hard to want to do it again. I hate mosquitoes too.


----------

